# Lake Barber - Newtown



## LanceVF

I’m thinking of checking out Lake Barber in Newtown on Saturday morning. 

Has anyone fished this little lake? If so, any good? Does Newtown stock it? 

Got tired of trying to fish in the LMR.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## G-Patt

I think that lake is restricted to residents and people who work in Newtown. Not sure if the Village opened it to nonresidents yet. I’ve never fished it. Let us know if it’s any good.


----------



## LanceVF

G-Patt said:


> I think that lake is restricted to residents and people who work in Newtown. Not sure if the Village opened it to nonresidents yet. I’ve never fished it. Let us know if it’s any good.



I emailed the Newtown director of parks and services. They stayed the lake is open to the public now from sunrise to sunset. They don’t allow any boats or kayaks on the lake, which doesn’t make any sense. 

I guess we’ll see how it goes.


----------



## wittapp

LanceVF said:


> I emailed the Newtown director of parks and services. They stayed the lake is open to the public now from sunrise to sunset. They don’t allow any boats or kayaks on the lake, which doesn’t make any sense.
> 
> I guess we’ll see how it goes.


When we were there, there was a guy fishing out of a kayak. Interesting


----------



## LanceVF

wittapp said:


> When we were there, there was a guy fishing out of a kayak. Interesting


Really? I’m going to have to check around and see if they changed the rules. It’s big enough that it should be open to kayak in.


----------

